# changer l'expéditeur sur Outlook, c'est possible?



## Won (27 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour!

Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider pour une question à la fois bête et compliquée?
J'ai un compte outlook tout ce qu'il y a de plus normal. Mais dans le cadre d'un travail un peu particulier, je me suis offert une adresse hotmail.com.
A partir ce cette adresse, je dois expédier des mails à tous les offices de tourisme de la partie ouest de la France. Autant dire que j'en ai pour un moment.
Seulement voilà, au bout d'un certain nombre d'envois (plus de 100 hier et une cinquantaine aujourd'hui), un message me dit que je suis arrivée au bout de mon quota de mails à envoyer par 24h.

Je voudrais savoir ceci: est-il possible pour moi d'utiliser mon compte outlook en mettant en expéditeur l'adresse de mon compte hotmail? Envoyer donc mes mails par mon compte payant, mais en faisant en sorte que mes destinataires me répondent sur mon autre compte. Et si oui, comment faire?

Merci d'avance à celui ou celle qui pourra m'aider!

Won


----------



## Aliboron (27 Octobre 2008)

Outlook ? C'est un logiciel Windows, ça, pas Mac (à moins qu'il ne s'agisse de Outlook 2001, mais bon). Tu devrais trouver plus d'informations sur un forum Windows, pour ça...

En règle générale, il est possible de paramétrer dans les options du compte les indications du compte de l'expéditeur (et aussi le compte à mettre en "reply-to:" dans les en-têtes additionnels). Pour Outlook je ne sais pas. Mais pour les logiciels sur Mac on peut en général faire ça assez facilement dans le compte utilisé.


----------



## Won (28 Octobre 2008)

Arf, je voulais dire Entourage! Suis un peu distraite, parfois 
J'ai été regarder ce que tu dis, mais je n'ai pas trouvé les options du compte... il y a juste "compte" et la possibilité d'en mettre un nouveau... Je suis un peu perdue, j'avoue..


----------



## Aliboron (28 Octobre 2008)

Won a dit:


> je voulais dire Entourage


Ah, évidemment, c'est très différent. 

Dans Entourage, tu peux créer un nouveau compte dédié à cette utilisation (mais tu peux aussi modifier l'actuel, c'est comme tu veux) identique à ton compte habituel pour presque tout, dans  lequel tu paramètres à ta guise le champ "adresse de messagerie" - sous réserve que le serveur SMTP par lequel se fait l'envoi ne soit pas à identification sécurisée, évidemment. Si c'est le cas, tu peux plutôt (dans l'onglet "Option") rajouter un en-tête supplémentaire "Reply-to:" ce qui affichera dans le message l'adresse du compte utilisé pour l'envoi mais adressera automatiquement les réponses au compte désigné (donc hotmail dans ton cas). Fais quelques tests, tu verras assez vite comment ça fonctionne.

Il existe aussi d'autres solutions, comme par exemple utiliser pour tes envois une autre adresse que ton adresse hotmail (on peut facilement créer des adresses gratuites tout à fait opérationnelles chez des hébergeurs comme Gmail, etc.)



Note du modo : Outlook (express Mac) ou Entourage (dans ses fonctions "internet", comme ici), ça relève du forum "Internet et réseau, comme indiqué ici. On déménage !


----------



## Won (28 Octobre 2008)

Merci à toi: je vais à présent me pencher sur la chose!!


----------

